# GTA Traffic Alert - Red light camera locations etc



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

Figured this might be worth a rolling thread as it's $190 a ticket and I'd rather you spent it on Macs.  

Finch Ave&  Kipling Ave 
>Dixon Rd&  Islington Ave 
>Dixon Rd & Martin Grove  Rd 
>Eglinton  Ave & Martin Grove Rd 
>The  Queensway & Royal York  Rd 
>Finch  Ave& Weston  Rd 
>Finch  Ave& Jane  St 
>Dufferin St &  Steeles  Ave 
>Allen Rd& Sheppard  Ave 
>Bathurst St &  Finch Ave 
>Weston Rd &  Lawrence Ave 
>Dundas St & Keele  St 
>Dufferin  St & Eglinton  Ave 
>Dufferin  St &  St Clair  Ave 
>Yonge  St & Eglinton  Ave 
>Yonge  St & York Mills  Rd 
>Dufferin St &  Bloor St 
>Bloor St & Bathurst  St 
>University  Ave & Gerrard  St 
>Yonge St & Steeles Ave 
>Yonge St & Finch  Ave 
>Finch  Ave & Don Mills  Rd 
>Eglinton  Ave & Don Mills  Rd 
>Yonge St &  Wellesley St 
>Lakeshore Blvd E/B &  Yonge St 
>Yonge  St & Richmond St 
>Danforth Ave &  Broadview Ave 
>St Clair & Victoria Park  Ave 
>Lawrence  Ave & Victoria Park Ave 
>Eglinton Ave &  Pharmacy Ave 
>Eglinton Ave &  Markham Rd 
>Lawrence Ave &  Warden Ave 
>Ellesmere Rd &  Brimley Rd 
>Ellesmere Rd &  Markham Rd 
>Lawrence Ave &  Markham Rd 
>Steeles Ave & Warden  Ave 
>Brimley  Rd & Huntingwood  Dr 
>Kingston  Rd & Morningside  Ave 
>


----------



## TroutMaskReplica (Feb 28, 2003)

wouldn't this information only be useful to those actually planning on running red lights


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

The nasty part is getting trapped in the intersection on a left turn - not so much running the light as being real late intot he turn.
It's annoying to other drivers, really screws up the traffic flow on delayed lights.
So with the cameras people are far more aware that if they tag along late on a turn they get nailed.

People running the lights when they are actually red are far fewer and deserve to get nailed but sometimes on left turns you just get trapped and knowing there is a camera there might make us a bit more cautious, avoid a ticket and keep the traffic moving.

I and others in Ontario have no problem with this kind of photo radar as it has shown to smooth traffic at lights AND reduce accident.
It's the money grab when traffic is moving fast but smoothly that    

The kind of "blitzes" that OPP put on from time to time over tailgaters, poorly maintained or loaded vehicles etc - those are the way to make the roads safer.

Not a "lottery" photo radar grab for tax revenue.  

Cops sitting along the QEW at Trafalgar snag lots of drivers weaving into the ramps to get two car lengths ahead.
Putting in a trap there with a coupleof cops works to make it safer and take some cash out of the idiots who block the off ramp.

Putting a photo radar trap a few miles east where the traffic flows smoothly at 130 km will make more money but do squat for the ramp problem where traffic moves 20 - 100km per hour and is REALLY dangerous as people exiting ( two lanes ) are moving at normal speed while the main lanes are moving slowly - and the cowboys jump into the off ramp lanes to "get ahead".

Hairiest part of my drive and photo radar wouldn't, couldn't, do a thing about it. The occasional cop showing up does.


----------



## kps (May 4, 2003)

So, when is Hazel gonna joint the fray with these cameras? Mississauga is where I run most of the red lights....  

I hope you're wrong about tickets being issued to vehicles making left turns.


----------



## TroutMaskReplica (Feb 28, 2003)

yeah, i can almost never make a left turn unless it's on a yellow.

surely the cameras don't nail the left turn people, do they? i can't see how that would work.


----------



## Roland (Aug 15, 2002)

I believe in order to trigger the camera you have to pass the stop line after the light has went red. If you are already in the intersection you will not trigger the camera.

But yes, a lazy left-turner who goes past the stop line after the light has turned red cause they don't want to wait a minute would trigger it.

Lazy people...


----------



## MacNutt (Jan 16, 2002)

I'm certainly glad that BC has dispensed with all of these silly tax grabs since the NDP was tossed out.

No more photo radar. No redlight cameras. 

You DO realise that both photoradar and redlight cameras are a giant scam, don't you?

Most of the money from the tickets ends up in the hands of the Swiss company that provides the cameras. You Knew that, didn't you?

The redlight cameras are actually facilitated and assisted by a shortening of the yellow advance light by several seconds. This has been well documented by Car and Driver magazine, among others.

You cannot WIN against a redlight camera. It makes normal drivers into instant criminals...and they then step up to pay the fines for their "crimes" like the happy little sheep that they truly are.

Which turns out to be an EXCELLENT source of huge revenue for both the local Government and the company that provides the cameras.

Been fined for "running a red light" lately? Was it seen by a real cop...or was it recorded on a "redlight camera"?

If it is the latter..then congratulations. 

You've just been HOSED!


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Our small city, pop. 53,000 has two photo radar units and two red light cameras. In 2003 they took in $1.4 million in fines.


----------



## Griller (Jan 17, 2002)

What's the official call on the left turn situation?

Just say I'm the second or third car in an intersection waiting to make a left. Oncoming traffic is solid and we can't make the turn until the light changes and traffic stops. In that period where the light goes red and there's that second of 4-way-red-light, cars 2 and 3 are most likely still hauling out of the intersection after waiting there to turn.

Car 1 could probably make it out. Would 2 and 3 get tagged?

Also, is this a real road law: _Do not enter an intersection if you can't get through it._ I obey that for going straight through AND making right turns. If my light is green and traffic is backed up I'm not going in --- I'll wind up blocking perpendicular traffic should my light go red (I hate people who do that!  )


----------



## TroutMaskReplica (Feb 28, 2003)

there is an intersection near my house where it is literally impossible to not turn left on the yellow, and the yahoo commuters streaming by all run the red light. what are you gonna do?

the real problem is with the system of green, yellow, and red.

there should be two intermediary stages. one would function much like the current yellow light and allow the last of the through traffic to make it through the intersection. the third stage would be a special left turn colour.

oh wait a minute they already have that - left turn arrows! why not take down the cameras and put up the proper lights with the left turn arrows?


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

Yeah it'll get the "tag alongs" that go left just after the cars that are already in the intersection ( usually two ) so the third and sometimes I've seen fourth vehicle who decided to push the envelope would get nailed.

You know EXACTLY who I mean. How many times have you sat at an advanced green the other way while these clowns parade after the red. It'll be expensive at those intersections  

There ARE other considerations



> Plus, the person driving the car isn't always the owner, so the information sent could lead to some interesting entanglements.
> 
> Earlier this month, the Associated Press reported the story of a man who came in to dispute a ticket mailed to his home, and was shown the video of his wife, with her lover behind the wheel.


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

"the yahoo commuters streaming by all run the red light."

THEY get caught you don't - that's EXACTLY what it's best for the guys running way late taking advantage of the overlap. Straight ahead or turning left same bull**** goes on


----------



## TroutMaskReplica (Feb 28, 2003)

this










describes it better than


----------



## kps (May 4, 2003)

The rule has always been that when making a left turn at an intersection, you keep your vehicle behind the while line until the vehicle in front completes the turn. Nowhere does it say that 4 cars can pile into the intersection. I've seen idiots which are two cars back from the white line make lefts against a red light, while the opposing traffic had a green for two seconds or longer.

On the other hand, I've been the first vehicle in the intersection making a left and had to wait for a 70' lumbering truck to make its way through. The light turns amber as he enters, but by the time I can complete my turn the light is red. So it's not his fault and it's not my fault...will I get a ticket????


----------



## _Outcast_ (Oct 17, 2003)

Gee, now if we could only get pedestrians to obey traffic signals we might actually accomplish something.

Can't count the number of times I've been hung out to dry at a light in downtown Toronto because some idiot pedestrians decide to cross when the red hand is clearly telling them not to. I don't mean that they started crossing and then the signal changed to the red hand but rather it was already red and they just waltz out and cross the street. I'm expected to obey traffic laws, why aren't they?

Don't even get me started on some of the cyclists in this town....


----------

